# Humping like a madwoman.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess is nine months old today and she (just today) has started following Bishop around and humping him every chance she gets. He doesn't really do anything, just stands there with an embarrassed look on his face. Bishop is a year and eight months.

What's the reasoning behind it? Dominance? Age? She has not had a first heat yet and acts very immature (compared to Bishop who acted like an adult dog at 6 months). Tess's behavior really hasn't changed much from a 10 week old puppy other than she knows basic manners and tricks.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Could be dominance or a surge in hormones because she is coming into heat shortly. My girls are always humping my boys, we just tell them to knock it off, lol.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tiffa has been humping my male cat. Seriously. I think it's dominance.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think its more to do with dominance, which hormones play a huge factor. This young lady is becoming an adult...so she feels the need to let Bishop know that. I think she is conflicted with what her pack "role" is, as usually only socially conflicted dogs feel the need to show their dominance. Confident dogs almost never will show obvious dominance postures like humping. Bailey is our top girl and I have seen her hump Akasha once...at a home check for the Dane rescue...so embarrassing. Akasha and Shiloh hump each other all day if we allowed it. But we don't....I don't suggest you allow her to hump Bishop at all if you can help it. As humping can lead to behavioral issues between them...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i know nothing about dogs, but if she's not fixed, it sounds like she's horny....


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Bahahaha.....dominance and some hormones probably. Poor Bishop!! Nothing like a dominating biatch!!! Good luck!!!! I'm sorry, but I am feeling so sad for poor Bishop who is probably thinking, yo mom what's up here?


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

My girl just went into her first heat, just shy of 10 months old, and her humping did increase the weeks prior. Just keep an eye out for that, and I agree to stop her from doing it as much as you can.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

magicre said:


> i know nothing about dogs, but if she's not fixed, it sounds like she's horny....


Too bad for her.. that she's my baby and isn't allowed to date till she's out of college. IE.. never!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I figured she may go into heat sometime soon.. I better get on to making those "dog pants". I've been keeping an eye out for any swelling since she was around five months old but nothing so far.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Does Bishop seem agitated by her coming into heat? He's neutered, right? I know many neutered dogs that still get all goofy when a bitch in heat is around...my sister's dog, although neutered, will still go off food if he's even remotely close to my mom's dog while she's in heat. Also never stops whining and never sleeps. It's great! :wink:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She isn't in heat, she has no swelling at all. She may soon, though. Bishop is a doofus as usual :wink:.. and both are still eating as per usual!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, we all know that that Tess dog is a little...off....sooooo..... 

:wink: Just kidding! Still though, I'd curb it if she were mine -- too much of it can definitely make dogs persnickety! When Minnie had a UTI, she smelled very good to other dogs (it smells similar to being in heat apparently) and while she was okay with the sniffing and attempted mounting for a while, she soon got VERY pissed off and would snap if anyone even approached her bum. Fortunately, she's gotten over this... as well as the UTI, so she can still do polite doggie greetings!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no- don't be kidding. She is not normal, LOL. Any dog that does this when she is happy is not within the normal spectrum of dogs:



















I've been distracting her when she does it and then rewarding.. she seems to have stopped. Nine months IS early for an IG's first heat, too. I hope it's just a random thing, I'd like it to be a little later, LOL.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love those submissive grins!!! Are you trying to train her out of doing it???? Why for????


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I think she meant trying to distract her and reward her for not humping. I love dogs that "smile"... My coworkers crested does it while walking around the store on her hind legs... so hilarious (scares a lot of people too).


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL no, I love her smile, I do mean training her not to hump. I'd love to put her grin into a command but not sure if she knows she does it. Is it because she is submissive? 

She looks crazy but I do think it's awfully cute.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

That smile is awesome!!!! What kind of dog is she? She's super cute!!

My Daisy went into heat the first time at just over 4 months old, I was very sad, she was still a baby!!!!! She humps Dodger every now and then and it is definitely a dominance thing and we make sure to stop her right away, I think she's very lucky that he is such a gentle soul <3


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, 4 months!! That's REALLY early!

She is an Italian greyhound.. little 10lb dog but they can run 45kmh LOL.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So it is because she is submissive? She will do it when she meets new dogs, but her overall demeanour is very shy and nervous- tail between legs, crouched down. We have made a lot of progress in terms of her doggie skills but she isn't all there and she may never be fully comfortable. She was fine until she hit around 12 weeks then she completely changed around dogs. She was socialized a LOT.

When she does it to us or the cats, she is extremely excited and her demeanour is happy, tail going ninety miles an hour, she's hopping all over the place like mad, giving kisses etc. That's why it's hard to get a picture of it, haha, she won't stop moving. I'd love to have more insight on it- never had or seen a dog who did that, LOL.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Scotty is my "smiley" boy. He only smiles when he's "happy". He's usually jumping, spinning, and on occassions trying to be cute so that he can get a treat. Neither of the boys are particularly friendly with "strange" dogs. At about 18 mos, my 2 decided to follow the "stranger danger rule". <sigh>


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG, she truly is adorable isn't she?! I've never even heard of them, so freaking cute. I don't have any answers for you, Daisy is the same way meeting new dogs, shy, tail between her legs, hiding behind me or Dodger, until they all get playing then she's right in there playing too. But with Dodger she is 100% the dominant one, she stands over top of him, she steals his treats, she humps him, all of which I try to curb when I catch it; every now and then he puts her in her place but very very rarely. And she never humps anything or anyone else. 

And yes, just over 4 months was way way too early, I had just looked it up on the internet and found out that boxers can go into heat that early and not 2 days later it happened, I did a lot of research and debating with myself and finally decided to get her spayed mainly because I just couldn't take the risk of either Daisy or myself getting hurt by not being able to keep Dodger away from her when she went into her next heat. I was sad to have to do it, but it was safer for everyone.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That's so weird, the difference between breeds and the age of first heat. I mean, it's not something that is selected for in breeding, so it's odd that it would change so much from breed to breed. IGs it's 9 months to 15 months usually but it can be up to two years of age, and they are teeny. Danes apparently are late, too and they are the opposite in size. I've heard diet can make a difference, too (raw fed dogs going into heat later) but not sure on that, either.

And thanks for the compliments on her!- they are such a unique breed- very high strung, can be timid to new situations, EXTREMELY cuddly, very high energy, stubborn, bossy.. but they are my breed, LOL. Not for everyone but I'm sure that's true of most breeds  they aren't so common, around 50-60th most registered breed in the AKC. I've personally only seen around 5 other ones and I live in a big city, Calgary Alberta Canada.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in Red Deer, lived in Calgary for 11 years actually, just moved back home to RD 2 years ago.

It is strange how different breeds can go into heat at different ages, I don't even tell most people that she went into heat that young because so many people have looked at me like I'm nuts. But she really did, we went and bought those ridiculous little diapers and everything, LOL. You said yours is 45 lbs right? Pretty close to Daisy's size right now then, just a different build, Daisy is 50 lbs. Maybe we'll get to meet each other some day :smile:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She is 10 pounds, LOL. We will have to make diapers for her because her butt is so bony and small. She is just odd shaped in general- she fits a medium in dog clothes in length but in width, no, LOL. I can almost fit my fingers on one hand around her waist. I guess in overall size she is similar to say a sheltie or a cocker spaniel, but half the weight.

Do you like it up in Red Deer? I bet housing is a much better cost up there.. I've only really ever driven through it, never stopped. I moved to Calgary about five years ago and love it.. except the winter! uke:


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Now where did I get in my head that she was 45 lbs?! She is a odd shape isn't she, I still can't get over how cute she is :biggrin:

I'm a born and raised central Alberta girl, with most of my life in Red Deer, didn't move to Calgary till I was an adult so Red Deer is home to me, it was a big change coming back after 11 years but I sure don't miss the traffic in Calgary!! The housing market is surprisingly very similar to Calgary, it's only slightly lower here. You've been there 5 years you say, have you experienced any Chinook Headaches at all? My least favorite part of winters in Calgary, love the chinooks, hate the headaches


----------

